# Free to a good home - Miche deep drop road calipers - Allen nut



## GrumpyGregry (9 Jul 2017)

Not for your spares box, or for you to flog, but for you to use.

Pair of Miche "Performance" Deep Drop 57mm road bike calipers in black in used but reasonably cared for condition. £25 or thereabouts new off the interwebs. Pads have lots of life but need the attentions of a carefully wielded Stanley knife if they go on someone else's rims. You pull the levers (not supplied) and they stop your bike. Not much else I can say.

Bit low-rent for my 853 frame so I have upgraded.

If you are going to use them, yours for my cost of p & p.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Jul 2017)




----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2017)

@GrumpyGregry nice bit of karma 

Sorely tempted but not needed at mo and they would just sit in the spares box .


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Jul 2017)

They might be a bit low-rent for 853, but for my 531ST fixed they'd be perfect!
If no-one else has a greater need can I bagsy them?
I'll wait a few days, as I do have (far too many) other bikes to ride. I don't want to deprive someone who really needs them.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jul 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> They might be a bit low-rent for 853, but for my 531ST fixed they'd be perfect!
> If no-one else has a greater need can I bagsy them?
> I'll wait a few days, as I do have (far too many) other bikes to ride. I don't want to deprive someone who really needs them.



You have first dibs.


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Jul 2017)

Erm...I've just had a look at the bike in question, and it uses nutted brakes, not Allen nuts.
I'll therefore bow out of this. Shows how long it is since I used that bike!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jul 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Erm...I've just had a look at the bike in question, and it uses nutted brakes, not Allen nuts.
> I'll therefore bow out of this. Shows how long it is since I used that bike!


You no longer have first dibs


----------



## shinyspokes (14 Sep 2017)

I've been looking for an upgrade for my sons Tektro calipers (already tried to fit a pair of Tiagra calipers that were too short so have been looking for some long drop) so if these are still available will happily pay the postage. 
Thanks


----------

